# Dell Inspiron 3668 Black Screen New



## AAA67 (Jul 10, 2018)

Brand new this is the 2nd Dell Inspiron 3668 set up & then goes to black screen, Dell techs. In India are of no use. Why does this keep happening? Help


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Can you add more specific details to this question? For example, are you referring to taking the PC out of the box, going through the initial setup, and then it shows a black screen? If so, at what stage does the black screen appear? If not, can you write out the steps leading up to the black screen?


----------



## AAA67 (Jul 10, 2018)

1. Out of box.
2. Set up all cable connections_& internet cable.
3. Followed all instructions 
4. Created Microsoft Acct.
5. Installed Windows 10
6. Set up my gmail account for emails
7. Set up Brother printer/scanner
8. Left room came back and screen went black/blue color
Unable to do anything 
Called Dell support
Dell support walked me through reboot
Reset and still not able to do anything 
This happen to the exact same model Dell Inspiron 3668. So this is 2nd computer and still the same problem. Is this a ongoing issue with this model? HELP


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification. Now, one more thing: do you get a boot screen and a login page, and then the screen goes black after you log in?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact 7-character "service tag" number on your *Dell Inspiron 3668* desktop?

On-line pictorial guide for setting it up the first time

Did you make sure to get its Windows 10 operating system up-to-date before you installed a bunch of hardware and software in it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Angela001 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi, Can you try disabling any unnecessary programs running in your Startup such as McAfee or any other unnecessary programmes? Type Task Manager onto [Cortana] search box, and then click on Startup.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*AAA67* hasn't replied back in about 4 weeks, so any further comments and advice from us is probably a waste of time.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

